# can't run xconsole as non-root user



## Anatoly_kch (May 21, 2017)

Can't say on which version of FreeBSD it stop working, it's ok on 7.3, but doen't work on 10.2 and 11.0. When I start it, it says "Couldn't open console" within it's window. When I start it as `xconsole -file /dev/console`, it shows a blank window, no messages. `su` within xterm doesn't help (same result), I need to run whole Xorg as root to make it work.


----------



## Anatoly_kch (May 21, 2017)

I didn't  search well yet. It is an old issue that is still not fixed
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/9969/


----------

